# EOI-189 ANZSCO : 2613 � Software and Applications Programmers -2016-2017



## Roy2017 (Apr 23, 2016)

*EOI-189 ANZSCO : 2613 – Software and Applications Programmers -2016-2017*

Hi All ,

:welcome:

Created this group specially for long waiting and high demanding category -2613 – Software and Applications Programmers -

Keep it active and participate .

Help others 

Regards


----------



## Roy2017 (Apr 23, 2016)

Software & Application Programmers (2613) EOI Backlog Clearance History

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1Wpxz_YSkxwGIDU4jaok7MkApZRJbyB8BdETAJG3eboA/edit#gid=0

Thanks to the folk who have maintained such sheet


----------



## anurag.vashist (Mar 28, 2016)

Going by this sheet, i will take lot of time to clear backlog for 60 pointers. I have filed EOI with 60 points on 5th June. When do you think i should be getting an invitation ?


----------



## Roy2017 (Apr 23, 2016)

anurag.vashist said:


> Going by this sheet, i will take lot of time to clear backlog for 60 pointers. I have filed EOI with 60 points on 5th June. When do you think i should be getting an invitation ?




5-6 month waiting period.if you want early you need to checkout the option to increase the point .good luck 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## abin (May 6, 2015)

*EOI Submitted in Feb*

I had submitted eoi on feb 16 with 60 points in software engineer category. How long do i need to wait further ? if i increase the points to 65 and resubmit will it be a situation where all 60 pointers might be called in july or august and again i have to wait further ?


----------



## Roy2017 (Apr 23, 2016)

abin said:


> I had submitted eoi on feb 16 with 60 points in software engineer category. How long do i need to wait further ? if i increase the points to 65 and resubmit will it be a situation where all 60 pointers might be called in july or august and again i have to wait further ?



High pointer have more priority than EOI submission date.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## shaancm (Nov 9, 2015)

*EOI-189 ANZSCO : 2613 – Software and Applications Programmers -2016-2017*

EOI submitted on 3rd June with 65 points..ANZcode 261313 subscribing ...
Shaan


Sent from my iPhone


----------



## anurag.vashist (Mar 28, 2016)

Hi All,

I have submitted EOI for 189 with 60 points and 190 with 65 points on 5th JUne. There is a situation in which i need suggestions.

I have more than 10 years of exp . But ACS cut my 2.5 years of exp and also rejected my current employer exp (11 months) saying insufficient documentation. Hence i could get only 10 points for exp. I have following options 

1. Go with current filed EOI and wait for invitation either in 189 or 190. 
2. Get ACS done again with letter from my current employer mentioning my roles and responsibility( i have this letter now). ACS might consider this exp now and I will get 15 ponits for exp which give me total of 65 for 189 and 70 for 190 and increases my chance for invitation.

3. Since i have the letter from employer now, I edit the EOI and claim 15 points for exp and show it later to DBIP. This looks risky to me since DIBP can reject my visa at any stage becuase of claiming extra points. 

What you guys suggest ? Which option is best ? 

I stil feel that i have good chance in 190 to get the invitation with 65 points. Does it worth spending 500 dollars on ACS again ?


----------



## Roy2017 (Apr 23, 2016)

anurag.vashist said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have submitted EOI for 189 with 60 points and 190 with 65 points on 5th JUne. There is a situation in which i need suggestions.
> 
> ...


Don't claim the exp which are not mentioned or approved by ACS .You can wait for 1-2 month .You may get the call. in negative case , you can file up ACS again .


----------



## shaancm (Nov 9, 2015)

anurag.vashist said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have submitted EOI for 189 with 60 points and 190 with 65 points on 5th JUne. There is a situation in which i need suggestions.
> 
> ...




Hi,
I suggest you go with ACS reassessment, claiming extra points would definitely be a risk..if u have done acs recently then u have an option of Review which costs 400AUD.
Shaan


Sent from my iPhone


----------



## bigm0n (Jan 17, 2016)

2613 has reached year to date ceiling for this fiscal, it doesn't matter ur EOI submitted with whatever points no more ITA isn't it ?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigm0n (Jan 17, 2016)

bigm0n said:


> 2613 has reached year to date ceiling for this fiscal, it doesn't matter ur EOI submitted with whatever points no more ITA isn't it ?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




Ok Guess I dint see the fiscal year ends 30th June so waiting to see what comes in this years plan.
Have submitted EOI with 65, gearing up for +5 thru spouse skills.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Islander820 (Sep 25, 2015)

261313
65 Points
EOI - 28th May

Hoping I get my invitation in either 1st or 2nd round in July. Good luck to everyone waiting


----------



## kbjan26 (Apr 12, 2015)

*EOI-189 ANZSCO : 2613 – 60 pointers - 2016-2017*

Dear All,

Creating this thread to specifically group 60 pointers who have applied and awaiting invite. Kindly request all 60 pointers to subscribe and post relevant application dates. With situation getting worse , this would help us keep informed about the happenings and progress.

I have submitted my EOI on February 22nd 2016 with 60 points for Analyst Programmer occupation.


----------



## verma85anu (Feb 7, 2016)

Hi, I have submitted my EOI application on 11th June 2016 with 60 points. Also filed 190 for NSW nomination. ANZSCO code is 261312.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RKS20 (Dec 18, 2015)

*Subscribing*

Subscribing, details in signature.


----------



## kbjan26 (Apr 12, 2015)

kbjan26 said:


> Dear All,
> 
> Creating this thread to specifically group 60 pointers who have applied and awaiting invite. Kindly request all 60 pointers to subscribe and post relevant application dates. With situation getting worse , this would help us keep informed about the happenings and progress.
> 
> I have submitted my EOI on February 22nd 2016 with 60 points for Analyst Programmer occupation.


I encourage all S/W engineers to subscribe here so that we will have a fair rough count as to how many are waiting


----------



## kbjan26 (Apr 12, 2015)

kbjan26 said:


> I encourage all S/W engineers to subscribe here so that we will have a fair rough count as to how many are waiting


Again I am requesting all 60 pointers active here to subscribe atleast to give a fair enough picture of how many are in queue though I understand many would have applied through agents.


----------



## Roy2017 (Apr 23, 2016)

Islander820 said:


> 261313
> 65 Points
> EOI - 28th May
> 
> Hoping I get my invitation in either 1st or 2nd round in July. Good luck to everyone waiting


 till 16 April all 65 are clear so will definitely get in 1-2 fresh round .


----------



## Nandeesha B Yagatappa (May 13, 2016)

Roy2017 said:


> till 16 April all 65 are clear so will definitely get in 1-2 fresh round .



Hi Buddy, 

is this for all category or only for 261313. I applied Engineering Technologist 233914 with 60 points on June 6th

Appreciate your quick response.

Thank you
Nandeesha


----------



## adeshket (Mar 10, 2016)

189|261313
EOI submitted on 31-May with 65 points
Waiting for invite in July 

ATB all
AD


----------



## Roy2017 (Apr 23, 2016)

Nandeesha B Yagatappa said:


> Hi Buddy,
> 
> is this for all category or only for 261313. I applied Engineering Technologist 233914 with 60 points on June 6th
> 
> ...


Hello Nandeesha , That time frame is for 2313 .For you also quota reached to max 1000. hope for the best in 2 weeks .


----------



## outworldly cartoon (Feb 21, 2016)

Holy freak, so many 65 pointers 

Found something of interest, may be to some people here

Check this out
SkillSelect – 6 July 2015 Round Results
See the lower part, the cut off last year for the month of July 2015 for 2613 was 65
but in Aug 2015 it was reset to 60
SkillSelect – 3 August 2015 Round Results
and it kind of remained the same till Feb.


----------



## Nandeesha B Yagatappa (May 13, 2016)

Roy2017 said:


> Hello Nandeesha , That time frame is for 2313 .For you also quota reached to max 1000. hope for the best in 2 weeks .


Thanks Dude

keep in touch


----------



## pon.saravanan (Apr 4, 2016)

Just filed EOI yesterday 17th Jun 16. 
ANESCO 261313
Points 65 
Looks like it will be either last round of july or first round of August.

Lets hope for the best.


----------



## thehuskyone (May 5, 2016)

pon.saravanan said:


> Just filed EOI yesterday 17th Jun 16.
> ANESCO 261313
> Points 65
> Looks like it will be either last round of july or first round of August.
> ...


Your points split up please?

Sent from Oneplus One


----------



## pon.saravanan (Apr 4, 2016)

thehuskyone said:


> Your points split up please?
> 
> Sent from Oneplus One


Age 33-39	----------------25
PTE	----------------------10
Experience 8Yrs	---------15
Qualification	---------15
=================	
Total	----------------------65

More information is in a link in my signature.


----------



## Vijayabaskar (Jul 23, 2015)

pon.saravanan said:


> Just filed EOI yesterday 17th Jun 16.
> ANESCO 261313
> Points 65
> Looks like it will be either last round of july or first round of August.
> ...


 
I have also filed it on 17th June for 261313 but with 70 points. 

Sent from my XT1032 using Tapatalk


----------



## pon.saravanan (Apr 4, 2016)

Vijayabaskar said:


> I have also filed it on 17th June for 261313 but with 70 points.
> 
> Sent from my XT1032 using Tapatalk


With 70 points you can pretty much expect the results in first week of July.

When are you planing to make a move to Australia? Sydney or Melbourne?

Best of luck.


----------



## Vijayabaskar (Jul 23, 2015)

pon.saravanan said:


> With 70 points you can pretty much expect the results in first week of July.
> 
> When are you planing to make a move to Australia? Sydney or Melbourne?
> 
> Best of luck.


Hopefully. I'm actually waiting for my wife's ACS which can add another 5. Haven't planned about the move yet. 

Sent from my XT1032 using Tapatalk


----------



## outworldly cartoon (Feb 21, 2016)

pon.saravanan said:


> With 70 points you can pretty much expect the results in first week of July.
> 
> When are you planing to make a move to Australia? Sydney or Melbourne?
> 
> Best of luck.


Where did you get the first week thing from sir? 
Any idea what dates there will be invitations in july ?


----------



## Vijayabaskar (Jul 23, 2015)

outworldly cartoon said:


> Where did you get the first week thing from sir?
> Any idea what dates there will be invitations in july ?


The occupation ceilings are set for the period from July to June of next year. This has been reached in the May 25th round for 2613 jobs. Come July, this will be reset and they will start issuing invites again. Every month there will be two rounds of invites, one in the beginning of the month and the other towards the end of it. This is how he must have mentioned it. 

Sent from my XT1032 using Tapatalk


----------



## pon.saravanan (Apr 4, 2016)

outworldly cartoon said:


> Where did you get the first week thing from sir?
> Any idea what dates there will be invitations in july ?


It is just a guess. However, points are allocated based on the DBIP scores and then by EOI Date. The highest score will be awarded first. If more than one applicant share the same marks then the EOI date comes into picture. From what i can see from the distribution of allotments of EOI Invited in the DBIP graph, 70 pointers are very less. So based on that I told it is likely for him to get the invites in the first issue itself.


----------



## thehuskyone (May 5, 2016)

I have submitted EOI today(20-Jun-2016) for 261313 with 70 points.


----------



## fahim_shahid (May 31, 2016)

I have a quick question. In the EOI submission process, when i will state the experience year, should i mention only the year that ACS accepted, right? I mean I have to mention by deducting the two years as ACS did. In my case, I have work experience 2008-2014 and ACS evaluated 2010-2014. I submitted my EOI according to that. It resulted in 5 points. Is it alright?


----------



## shaancm (Nov 9, 2015)

*EOI-189 ANZSCO : 2613 – Software and Applications Programmers -2016-2017*

Occupation ceiling for 2016-2017 is out..available on official website..
Ceiling value for 2613 is 5662.
Shaan


Sent from my iPhone


----------



## shaancm (Nov 9, 2015)

fahim_shahid said:


> I have a quick question. In the EOI submission process, when i will state the experience year, should i mention only the year that ACS accepted, right? I mean I have to mention by deducting the two years as ACS did. In my case, I have work experience 2008-2014 and ACS evaluated 2010-2014. I submitted my EOI according to that. It resulted in 5 points. Is it alright?




Hi
You need to mention last 10 years..in ur case all experience..there is a check box where u check if u are claiming points or not.. You need to breakup your experience accordingly.
Shaan 


Sent from my iPhone


----------



## Roy2017 (Apr 23, 2016)

shaancm said:


> Occupation ceiling for 2016-2017 is out..available on official website..
> Ceiling value for 2613 is 5662.
> Shaan
> 
> ...


 Thanks for sharing quick update .Can you share the direct link .


----------



## Islander820 (Sep 25, 2015)

shaancm said:


> Occupation ceiling for 2016-2017 is out..available on official website..
> Ceiling value for 2613 is 5662.
> Shaan
> 
> ...


Great news. So this means we can expect invitation trends to be similar to last year. So I assume all the 65+ pointers will be cleared during the 1st invitation round.


----------



## Roy2017 (Apr 23, 2016)

Occupation ceilings ---- https://www.border.gov.au/Trav/Work/Skil/#sub-heading-0


----------



## jigar87 (Jun 19, 2016)

Hello All,

I had applied for my ACS on 10th of June and today I got positive assessment.
But I am worried, I had applied for assessment under 261313 since I am a Software Developer with all experience around it.
Surprisingly ACS has done my assessment under 261399 (Software and Applications Programmer NEC)
where NEC means not elsewhere classified.

261399 is not under 189 visa :-( and I am only eligible for 190 visa

not sure what to do, please suggest !!


----------



## sounddonor (May 1, 2013)

jigar87 said:


> Hello All,
> 
> I had applied for my ACS on 10th of June and today I got positive assessment.
> But I am worried, I had applied for assessment under 261313 since I am a Software Developer with all experience around it.
> ...


have you provide a proper reference letter for 261313?


----------



## jigar87 (Jun 19, 2016)

sanjeewa said:


> have you provide a proper reference letter for 261313?


Yes all my letters had details of Microsoft .Net technologies I have worked on..though they also mentioned about other responsibilities like communicating with clients regional teams etc.


----------



## Mahi_2280 (Apr 11, 2016)

I am waiting with 60 points 261313 Software Engineer - DOE 25th Feburary 2016


----------



## kbjan26 (Apr 12, 2015)

Mahi you and I are exactly in the same boat. I submitted my EOI on Feb 22nd 2016 and the status is still in SUBMITTED state. Please let's keep in touch and have our hopes active


----------



## madhuri1310 (Jan 21, 2016)

I submitted my EOI with 60 points on Feb 17th for 261313.


----------



## kbjan26 (Apr 12, 2015)

Great. Rest of them who are yet to subscribe please do it. Let's keep our hopes alive.


----------



## Roy2017 (Apr 23, 2016)

info :--> VISA fee increased by 5.5% from July 2016 refer https://www.border.gov.au/trav/visa-1/189-


----------



## gold berry (Jun 25, 2016)

*same is my case bro.. do leme knw wt u did*

:fingerscrossed:


anurag.vashist said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have submitted EOI for 189 with 60 points and 190 with 65 points on 5th JUne. There is a situation in which i need suggestions.
> 
> ...


----------



## Vijayabaskar (Jul 23, 2015)

Roy2017 said:


> info :--> VISA fee increased by 5.5% from July 2016 refer https://www.border.gov.au/trav/visa-1/189-


Yes   

Sent from my XT1032 using Tapatalk


----------



## thehuskyone (May 5, 2016)

Roy2017 said:


> info :--> VISA fee increased by 5.5% from July 2016 refer https://www.border.gov.au/trav/visa-1/189-


I am getting the same fee as earlier both using the visa pricing estimator and the visa pricing table for a date after jul 1 2016. Am i missing something? :confused2:


----------



## Roy2017 (Apr 23, 2016)

thehuskyone said:


> I am getting the same fee as earlier both using the visa pricing estimator and the visa pricing table for a date after jul 1 2016. Am i missing something? :confused2:



Please check the attachment


----------



## thehuskyone (May 5, 2016)

Roy2017 said:


> Please check the attachment


The cost seems to have been updated for local currencies like INR,AED etc but the cost in terms of AUD for a Single Applicant is the same as 3600 AUD even on 1st Jul. Not sure if they are yet to update this one.


----------



## emboon (Feb 2, 2016)

will the July invitation round be prorata?


----------



## ronlat (Jun 28, 2016)

Hi,

I submitted my EOI Developer Programmer - 261312 with 65 points. I have a very small window coz I'll be 33 in August and that will reduce my point to 60. What are my chances to get invite on July rounds.

Thanks


----------



## Roy2017 (Apr 23, 2016)

ronlat said:


> Hi,
> 
> 
> 
> ...




You will get  all the best 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## emboon (Feb 2, 2016)

will july rounds start with 2613xx being invited in prorata?


----------



## farjaf (Jan 4, 2016)

emboon said:


> will july rounds start with 2613xx being invited in prorata?


No one knows until the invitation result but most probably the answer is yes


----------



## pradpt (Jan 21, 2016)

*Quick Help*

Hello, i needed a quick help, my company is not ready to provide me with the format for reference letter for ACS which says "TO WHOMSOEVER IT MAY CONCERN".

They need the name of the immigration authority, should i provide

TO

"AUSTRALIAN COMPUTER SOCIETY"

As i am applying for software engineer code 261313


----------



## salmoh (Apr 26, 2016)

Hi All,

Not Sure how much time it will take for me to get the Invite, have applied with 190 for NSW and VIC as well with 65 pointers.

Anyone with 60 points?? who has filed EOI in the past couple of months.


My Details:
ANZSCO 261313 -- Software Engineer
IELTS -- L-7.5/R-8.5/W-7/S-7
ACS Applied -- 22nd April
ACS Result -- 28th April (Positive)
EOI Applied (189 with 60 Points) -- 3rd May


----------



## meraprvisa (May 11, 2016)

261313 (software eng)

ACS (+VE 7.5 years)
age 34
IELTS All bands 7+

EOI - 29june2016


----------



## kbjan26 (Apr 12, 2015)

I see lot many 60 pointers wandering around.Can everyone please subscribe.For 65 pointers and 70 its very easy to get an invitation and track the same.


----------



## jwmcgill (Jun 6, 2016)

I am 60 pointer as well. For details check my signature. On positive side, I will get bump of +5 points on 1st OCT 2016 for experience (8 years of ACS skilled experience)


----------



## emboon (Feb 2, 2016)

60points / 261312 / 30-05-2016


----------



## meraprvisa (May 11, 2016)

following this thread....


189 Subclass: ANZSCO - 261313 Software Engineer
IELTS : L(8.5), R(8), W(7.5), S(7). 
190 Subclass: ANZSCO - 261313 Software Engineer
19June2016: ACS Applied
29June2016: ACS Result (Positive 7.5 years)
30June2016: EOI Submitted 189 (60 points)
30June2016: EOI 190 NSW (60+5 = 65 Points)
XX/XX/XXXX: Invitation(189) 
XX/XX/XXXX: Invitation(190 NSW)


----------



## meraprvisa (May 11, 2016)

Hello. I already submitted my EOI. However. In my EOI I mentioned my experience as per ACS. Is it correct? Or i m supposed to enter ACTUAL JOB history. 


Because as per ACS my job experience will be counted after FEB2009

But I m in job since FEB 2007.

Please confirm if I should include experience as per ACS I.e Mar2009 till Today.

Please help... i m really worried.


----------



## emboon (Feb 2, 2016)

meraprvisa said:


> Hello. I already submitted my EOI. However. In my EOI I mentioned my experience as per ACS. Is it correct? Or i m supposed to enter ACTUAL JOB history.
> 
> 
> Because as per ACS my job experience will be counted after FEB2009
> ...


Include all your experiences, just mark those before FEB2009 as not relevant


----------



## salmoh (Apr 26, 2016)

Hello All,

Subscribing to this thread since me on the same boat

My Details:
ANZSCO 261313 -- Software Engineer
IELTS -- L-7.5/R-8.5/W-7/S-7
ACS Applied -- 22nd April
ACS Result -- 28th April (Positive)
EOI Applied (189 with 60 Points) -- 3rd May


----------



## ami27 (Jun 11, 2016)

Hi,

I have also applied with 60 point on 22nd February. Still waiting for Invite. For NSW is it necessary to 7 in Each IELTS require?

My Details:
ANZSCO 261313 -- Software Engineer
IELTS -- L-7/R-6/W-6/S-6
EOI Applied (189 with 60 Points) -- 22nd February



salmoh said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Not Sure how much time it will take for me to get the Invite, have applied with 190 for NSW and VIC as well with 65 pointers.
> 
> ...


----------



## Maggie-May24 (May 19, 2015)

ami27 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have also applied with 60 point on 22nd February. Still waiting for Invite. For NSW is it necessary to 7 in Each IELTS require?
> 
> ...


NSW publishes the criteria for sponsorship on their website.


----------



## Roy2017 (Apr 23, 2016)

*EOI-189 ANZSCO : 2613 – Software and Applications Programmers -2016-2017*

Hello Techies , next round date is 6 July .All the best 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## VRGONUK (Jul 1, 2016)

Hi, Can I get subscribed to this group??


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Roy2017 (Apr 23, 2016)

VRGONUK said:


> Hi, Can I get subscribed to this group??
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




Yes 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## VRGONUK (Jul 1, 2016)

Thanks, hopefully i will gain more than enough knowledge from this thread. I'm yet to do my ACS and still in early stage of the process. Planning to apply for Developer Programmer (261312).


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pr2b (Jul 24, 2013)

Anyone knows, when was the latest someone invited with 60 points?

By going through different threads, I am assuming people with 60 points are waiting since Feb 2016.


----------



## sudheerv2 (Jun 30, 2016)

hi, 
when it says : 2613 - Software and Applicaitons programmers, does it cover software engineers(261313) as well ? 

Thank you, 
Sudeer


----------



## Roy2017 (Apr 23, 2016)

sudheerv2 said:


> hi,
> when it says : 2613 - Software and Applicaitons programmers, does it cover software engineers(261313) as well ?
> 
> Thank you,
> Sudeer


 Yes -- 2613 include all the category 261311 Analyst Programmer 
261312 Developer Programmer 
261313 Software Engineer 
261314 Software Tester


----------



## Roy2017 (Apr 23, 2016)

pr2b said:


> Anyone knows, when was the latest someone invited with 60 points?
> 
> By going through different threads, I am assuming people with 60 points are waiting since Feb 2016.


 60 pointer --> EOI till 14 Dec 2015 has got the invitation . Last call was in Feb 2016 .


----------



## ns0314 (May 6, 2016)

Subscribing.
I submitted my EOI(189) with 65 points and VIC(70 points) on 30th June for 261313.
Any clues when I can expect to receive EOI invite?


----------



## pr2b (Jul 24, 2013)

Roy2017 said:


> 60 pointer --> EOI till 14 Dec 2015 has got the invitation . Last call was in Feb 2016 .


Thanks, it appears that there is a wait of 5-6 months for 60 pointers.


----------



## pr2b (Jul 24, 2013)

Guys what do you think about going for NSW sponsorship process as compared to 5 months wait for 189 with 60 points EOI submitted in June.


----------



## outworldly cartoon (Feb 21, 2016)

do we receive email if DIBP issues us an invite?


----------



## kbjan26 (Apr 12, 2015)

The fate of 60 is hanging in balance with more and more 65 pitching in


----------



## sk804 (Mar 16, 2014)

pr2b said:


> Guys what do you think about going for NSW sponsorship process as compared to 5 months wait for 189 with 60 points EOI submitted in June.


No one can give you EXACT answer bro.
You have to search and calculate to take the final call. Factors you have to search are:
Occupation code, demand for that occupation, your case as in points breakdown (will CO take more time for verification ).

Cheers, 

Sent from my SM-N900 using Tapatalk


----------



## pr2b (Jul 24, 2013)

sk804 said:


> No one can give you EXACT answer bro.
> You have to search and calculate to take the final call. Factors you have to search are:
> Occupation code, demand for that occupation, your case as in points breakdown (will CO take more time for verification ).
> 
> ...


Thanks, of course I will be making the call. 

I just wanted to know what factors other people consider while making such a decision. 

For example someone suggested me the cost of living can be a factor to consider as it is related to the job market in specific state for specific fields of work. So if you have to live for 2 years in that state and you dont have a proper job, the living cost incurred would be considerable as compared to waiting for couple of months and then opening up the whole australian job market to try your luck. 

Enlighten me with your thoughts.


----------



## thisisme1 (Jul 4, 2016)

Hi Guys,

Based on the trend? When do you think I can be invited? Thanks!

Submitted EOI: 21/06/2016
Occupation: 261312 Developer Programmer
Visa: 189
Points: 65


----------



## shank05 (Jul 5, 2016)

hi, I submitted my EOI in software engineering with 60 points on 17th may 2016 . Can anyone tell me the expected date of invitation?
Thank you


----------



## ns0314 (May 6, 2016)

Did anyone got invite with 65 points?


----------



## kbjan26 (Apr 12, 2015)

shank05 said:


> hi, I submitted my EOI in software engineering with 60 points on 17th may 2016 . Can anyone tell me the expected date of invitation?
> Thank you


The queue is more and waiting time is pathetic now. No one knows whats going to happen with more and more 65 pointers and above occupying the queue.Increase your language score or wait for close to a year.

Regards,
Balaji K


----------



## sk804 (Mar 16, 2014)

pr2b said:


> Thanks, of course I will be making the call.
> 
> I just wanted to know what factors other people consider while making such a decision.
> 
> ...


Hi pr2b,

189 is always good, if you can apply and wait for, just check for your occupation demand. 

Best wishes, 


Sent from my SM-N900 using Tapatalk


----------



## sudheerv2 (Jun 30, 2016)

Is it 100% sure that a 60 pointer get the invite even if it takes a little longer. 
In my case, I applied on 23rd June for 189 and 190(Victoria). And I'm on student visa in Australia. Wondering about my chances. 
Thank you guys.
Sudeer


----------



## chewychewbacca (Jul 6, 2016)

Occupation: 261313 Software Engineer
Submitted EOI: May 19
Points: 65pts (visa 189), 70pts (visa 190)

I still haven't received an invite for both 189 or 190.


----------



## jigar87 (Jun 19, 2016)

jigar87 said:


> Hello All,
> 
> I had applied for my ACS on 10th of June and today I got positive assessment.
> But I am worried, I had applied for assessment under 261313 since I am a Software Developer with all experience around it.
> ...


Few days back I had raised this question, it seems it was my mistake. Something went wrong when I was scrolling the ACS page. I had applied for review and it was a positive with 261312 

My current situation updated in signature.


----------



## kbjan26 (Apr 12, 2015)

Fingers crossed. There is no other option apart from having hopes.


----------



## ami27 (Jun 11, 2016)

Have you submit your score at https://myimmitracker.com/ 
?


jigar87 said:


> Few days back I had raised this question, it seems it was my mistake. Something went wrong when I was scrolling the ACS page. I had applied for review and it was a positive with 261312
> 
> My current situation updated in signature.


----------



## jigar87 (Jun 19, 2016)

ami27 said:


> Have you submit your score at https://myimmitracker.com/
> ?


Done !! thanks


----------



## Roy2017 (Apr 23, 2016)

sudheerv2 said:


> Is it 100% sure that a 60 pointer get the invite even if it takes a little longer.
> In my case, I applied on 23rd June for 189 and 190(Victoria). And I'm on student visa in Australia. Wondering about my chances.
> Thank you guys.
> Sudeer




Yes hopefully 60 pointer will get chance .for many people , it is hard to get 60 that why they made 60 as eligible criteria.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kbjan26 (Apr 12, 2015)

Hope less people get married on a funny notes that's giving them upper hand


----------



## kbjan26 (Apr 12, 2015)

Roy2017 said:


> Yes hopefully 60 pointer will get chance .for many people , it is hard to get 60 that why they made 60 as eligible criteria.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yeah mate. Lets keep the hope kicking off. We will remain strong and hope we get invited this year.

Regards,
Balaji K


----------



## jigar87 (Jun 19, 2016)

anyone got the invite for 2613 ?

cannot see a single update on myimmitracker


----------



## bigm0n (Jan 17, 2016)

Subscribing 

Looks like no more SE needs 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lady$Bird (Sep 25, 2015)

Subscribing... 

Given the current circumstances, do 60 pointers even stand a chance this year ?


----------



## Rohit R (May 24, 2014)

*ACS applied*

Hi guys,

I have just started my process and applied for ACS skill assessment today !! I also fall under 60 pointer category. 

Hope for the best !! :fingerscrossed:

Subscribed. Keep updating !!


----------



## kbjan26 (Apr 12, 2015)

What is the hope for a 60 pointer now ? Atleast by year end some rays of hope ?


----------



## adinil (Mar 18, 2016)

did you get the invite?hope


chewychewbacca said:


> Occupation: 261313 Software Engineer
> Submitted EOI: May 19
> Points: 65pts (visa 189), 70pts (visa 190)
> 
> I still haven't received an invite for both 189 or 190.


----------



## sam_aus (Aug 18, 2016)

Hi, I am new to this group. Just would like to know about the current trend of Invitation. I had submitted 189 Eoi on the last week of Jan 16 with 60 points in analyst programer category. How long do i need to wait further ? Anybody has got invitation with same score after Feb 16?


----------



## ridhidureja (Dec 14, 2015)

*EOI 189 with July 2016*



sam_aus said:


> Hi, I am new to this group. Just would like to know about the current trend of Invitation. I had submitted 189 Eoi on the last week of Jan 16 with 60 points in analyst programer category. How long do i need to wait further ? Anybody has got invitation with same score after Feb 16?


Hi All

What is the count of people waiting for 261313 Software Engineer.
Any idea. My belief is that in September score will come down to 60 as maximum 65 pointers are cleared.

But first old log will be cleared and then we will have chance of getting golden email.

Is any body tracking for 2613 skill code 



Regards
Ridhi
261313 ICT Software Engineer
14th May 2016 EOI 189 60 Points 

14th May 2016 EOI 189 65 Points
Invite?


----------



## Mudassar_SM (Aug 30, 2016)

*EOI Submitted on 4Sep2016*

Hi Folks,

How are the chances for getting ITA this month for both 189/190?
Pls share your experiences and thoughts.....

My Details :
Software Engg : 261313
ACS Submitted : 12 Aug
ACS +ve : 1 Sep ( 15 + 10 = 25 pts)
PTE : 9 Aug (79+ = 20 pts)
Age : 25 pts

EOI submitted 
4 Sep - 189 (70 pts)
4 Sep - 190 VIC (75 pts)


Mudassar


----------



## babygau (Jul 27, 2016)

Mudassar_SM said:


> Hi Folks,
> 
> How are the chances for getting ITA this month for both 189/190?
> Pls share your experiences and thoughts.....
> ...


100% you got ITA next round


----------



## snssatish (Jul 28, 2016)

October 7th


----------



## meraprvisa (May 11, 2016)

snssatish said:


> October 7th


you are talking about next 189 round?

planned on 07Oct?


----------



## ksrikanthh (May 1, 2016)

Do you guys have an idea if Software Engineer ( 261313 ) is the most competitive compared to Analyst programmer (261311) and Developer programmer (261312) ?

I see folks receiving invitation from NSW for 261312 who claim 5 points for experience and 10 points for english however for software engineer - looks like ppl with 5 pts for exp and 10 pts for english are not receiving invites for quite some time.

Thoughts please ?


----------



## meraprvisa (May 11, 2016)

ksrikanthh said:


> Do you guys have an idea if Software Engineer ( 261313 ) is the most competitive compared to Analyst programmer (261311) and Developer programmer (261312) ?
> 
> I see folks receiving invitation from NSW for 261312 who claim 5 points for experience and 10 points for english however for software engineer - looks like ppl with 5 pts for exp and 10 pts for english are not receiving invites for quite some time.
> 
> Thoughts please ?


yes.. i agree with you... for 261313.. people with superior English (20pts) are getting NSW invite..

i expect the NSW will start clearing people with 10pts English after another 2-3 rounds... let's hope for the best....


----------



## Toshee (Aug 24, 2015)

meraprvisa said:


> yes.. i agree with you... for 261313.. people with superior English (20pts) are getting NSW invite..
> 
> i expect the NSW will start clearing people with 10pts English after another 2-3 rounds... let's hope for the best....


Will I ever get invite?


----------



## cvv209 (Jun 27, 2016)

Hi Experts,

Need experts help. I want to understand when can I get 5 points extra for falling in 8 years and above bracket for experience.
Currently, I am in the equal to or greater than 5 years and less than 8 years which gave me 10 points. As a result of that I have only 60 points. I applied for 261313 in April 2016.
Since then I am waiting for invitation.
As per ACS, My experience counts after Sept 2008. So, I was working from Oct 2008 to Aug 2014 in one company and then i took gap of two months Sept and Oct 2014 and joined in another company in Nov 2014 and since then i am working with that company till now.
So, Can you please help me understand by which month, I will fall into equal to or greater than 8 years experience bracket to get 15 points.


----------



## Roy2017 (Apr 23, 2016)

cvv209 said:


> Hi Experts,
> 
> Need experts help. I want to understand when can I get 5 points extra for falling in 8 years and above bracket for experience.
> Currently, I am in the equal to or greater than 5 years and less than 8 years which gave me 10 points. As a result of that I have only 60 points. I applied for 261313 in April 2016.
> ...


Your EOI will get updated with 15 points from sep. But in case if you get invitation you need to show proof of employment .


----------



## Roy2017 (Apr 23, 2016)

Roy2017 said:


> Your EOI will get updated with 15 points from sep. But in case if you get invitation you need to show proof of employment .


Did you got the point updated ?


----------



## thisispuru$ (Aug 15, 2016)

cvv209 said:


> Hi Experts,
> 
> Need experts help. I want to understand when can I get 5 points extra for falling in 8 years and above bracket for experience.
> Currently, I am in the equal to or greater than 5 years and less than 8 years which gave me 10 points. As a result of that I have only 60 points. I applied for 261313 in April 2016.
> ...



You will get your points updated to 65 by November given that there was an employment gap for 2 months. My experience is similar to yours except the 2 months gap, hence got my points in Sep. You should be getting in Nov.


----------



## krmkumar (Apr 13, 2016)

*ACS re-assessment*

Hi Folks,

I have submitted my EOI with 60 points in the month of June.

But now, I am planning to shift from my present organization. If I do so, should I go for ACS assessment again or can i continue with the old one.

Your reply is very much appreciated.

--


----------



## cvv209 (Jun 27, 2016)

thisispuru$ said:


> You will get your points updated to 65 by November given that there was an employment gap for 2 months. My experience is similar to yours except the 2 months gap, hence got my points in Sep. You should be getting in Nov.


Thanks a lot for ur help. Your reply is so precious. Thanks once again.


----------



## cvv209 (Jun 27, 2016)

Roy2017 said:


> Did you got the point updated ?


Not yet.


----------



## ksrikanthh (May 1, 2016)

krmkumar said:


> Hi Folks,
> 
> I have submitted my EOI with 60 points in the month of June.
> 
> ...


Hi kumar,

Yes you need to apply for ACS assessment if you are planning to change job. By the way what is your points split up ?please advise.


----------



## krmkumar (Apr 13, 2016)

ksrikanthh said:


> Hi kumar,
> 
> Yes you need to apply for ACS assessment if you are planning to change job. By the way what is your points split up ?please advise.



Thanks for confirming that. Srikanth.
Below is the point breakup.
PTE: 10
Age: 30
Education: 15
Exp: 5


----------



## ksrikanthh (May 1, 2016)

krmkumar said:


> Thanks for confirming that. Srikanth.
> Below is the point breakup.
> PTE: 10
> Age: 30
> ...


Did you get a chance to apply for 190 ?


----------



## hemantdesign (Mar 22, 2016)

*Urgent help*

Friends, I have heard ANZSCO: 261311 Analyst Programmer is closed in recent occupation list. 

I had completed ACS in ANZSCO: 261311 Analyst Programmer during April 2016 so my query is Am I not eligible for this category? OR Do I need to re-done ACS in different field?

Kindly help..


----------



## kbjan26 (Apr 12, 2015)

Hemant,

Where did you see that Analyst Programmer is removed from SOL. Please furnish the proof if you have. I believe its still listed.

Please check the below link

https://www.border.gov.au/Trav/Work...ing-authorities/skilled-occupations-lists/SOL


Regards,
Balaji K


----------



## ksrikanthh (May 1, 2016)

hemantdesign said:


> Friends, I have heard ANZSCO: 261311 Analyst Programmer is closed in recent occupation list.
> 
> I had completed ACS in ANZSCO: 261311 Analyst Programmer during April 2016 so my query is Am I not eligible for this category? OR Do I need to re-done ACS in different field?
> 
> Kindly help..


I dont think so. Its still listed in sol occupation list for this programme year. Also people under 261311 are constantly receiving invites.


----------



## ksrikanthh (May 1, 2016)

kbjan26 said:


> Hemant,
> 
> Where did you see that Analyst Programmer is removed from SOL. Please furnish the proof if you have. I believe its still listed.
> 
> ...


Yeah right !


----------



## Asalehin (Dec 6, 2016)

hemantdesign said:


> Friends, I have heard ANZSCO: 261311 Analyst Programmer is closed in recent occupation list.
> 
> I had completed ACS in ANZSCO: 261311 Analyst Programmer during April 2016 so my query is Am I not eligible for this category? OR Do I need to re-done ACS in different field?
> 
> Kindly help..


Hi, 

If you want to check if 261311 has expired or not, you should be able to see it on the SOL list. Please consider doing some research in order to chase up migration process. 

Hope that helps ~

Thanks and Kind Regards, 
Akiib


----------



## privinpt (Mar 2, 2017)

The details of EOI are as below.

ANZSCO: 261311 Software engineer
EOI Subclass - 189 -- 60 points
EOI Subclass 190 -- 65 points (60 + 5 SS)
Date Submitted - 25-Sept-2016

Any opinion on when to expect the invitation? 

Thanks
PT


----------



## bharathi039 (Jul 7, 2015)

Roy2017 said:


> 5-6 month waiting period.if you want early you need to checkout the option to increase the point .good luck
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



You are kidding right?! 60 pointers in 2613 are waiting since Dec 2015..!


----------

